# Germany/Switzerland Border (Basel)



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Due to our 3.50> size l will only be able to get our vignette at a manned border and there is only one between Germany and Switzerland 

Does anyone have the coordinates for it for my sat nav please and any other info (road numbers or whatever may seem useful) 

I know someone said that we need to be in l think the left lane (l will check that one) but first little trick is find the border :lol: 

Many thanks

*Caro*


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

There is a manned border at Bad Sackingen. (also a stelplatz)
I went through it earlier this year, but don't know about the sticker as we already had ours.
Not sure if there is a manned booth at Waldshut, but I do know people were going into a building to reclaim German VAT.
It was on the right as you start to go over the bridge.
Nice Stelplatz at Waldshut (Top Site)
sorry no coordinates


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks Grath not sure what to do will wait l think and try for Basel border details


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

The Basel border crossing and associated Vignette office are actually on the autobahn A5 leaving Germany, which is also called the E35. Follow the signs which you can't miss. At peak times in summer, they also have police directing you into the right lanes.

You won't miss it.

Oh, and do enjoy my second home (half-Swiss) - you'll certainly love the country.

Colin


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks Colin, Yes been there a long time ago loved it but we were in a car so a tad nervous in a mh as Brian did all the driving :lol: 
Family we are going to visit that lives there went away to other side of Switzerland last week said it was way to hot in the 30s


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

As Colin has said, just keep driving on the A5 to the Swiss border, you can't really miss the customs point :wink:

Keep in the right hand lane, you will probably be stopped by customs staff at the checkpoint, after the check there is a slip road to the right with a parking area, park there and walk back to the customs office. They will probably direct you there anyway.

As you are over 3500kg you don't need a vignette, you need a 'Heavy Vehicle Declaration Form' or Form 15.91. There are usually loads on the counter in the office.
Fill that in and take it to the payment desk with your V5, they will stamp after payment and it is then valid for 12 months from the date stamp.
For the 10 day pass make sure you fill in the first entry of the 10 day block for that day before you continue your journey and be aware that it must be filled out for every day you are in the country regardless of whether you use roads or not as it is a tax. When you leave, any remaining entries within the 10 day block can be used on the return journey or next time you visit as long as the form is still in date

Might be worth printing off member ob1's handy guide as well...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules/Forums/attach_mod/files/swiss_road_tolls_203.pdf

Pete


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks Pete have read that part about 15.91 and general info in various places but it was where the border was any info for while there and l also didnt know about the filling it in every day.
And how do they know l haven't lied when l filled it in l mean who checks or is that just a common sense thing or do l need to go out over a manned border to have it stamped? 

I wont worry about the link you put yours and Collins more use l have got that in the to print out pile.
l swear l will have a sheaf of paperwork thick enough to choke a horse with all useful info l am printing off from folks on this forum :lol:


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

No probs, its just that you keep calling it a vignette :lol:



> And how do they know l haven't lied when l filled it in l mean who checks or is that just a common sense thing or do l need to go out over a manned border to have it stamped?


Common sense, if you get stopped and its not filled in you'll probably be heavily fined.

Have a great trip.

Pete


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

uggs sorry l will try (promise to try) to call it a tax just when we went in the car it was a vignette and that word has stuck :lol: 

No probs to the fill in l wasn't sure if someone somewhere had to stamp it every day.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

bulawayolass said:


> Thanks Colin, Yes been there a long time ago loved it but we were in a car so a tad nervous in a mh as Brian did all the driving :lol:
> Family we are going to visit that lives there went away to other side of Switzerland last week said it was way to hot in the 30s


If you are happy driving on the right already, then driving in Switzerland shouldn't be a problem. Their road maintenance and signage is marvellous and you just follow your own common sense as you would do in the UK.

Have a lovely time! 

Colin


----------

